

Schematical Framework - Helping you build Facebook Applications - mleaconsulting
http://schematical.com/
Schematical is an opensource Framework for building Facebook Applications. It comes fully equipped with a contest that you can set up on your Facebook Page and customize just like a Wordpress install. Please let me know if you would like to contribute. Other app types such as virtual gifts, polls, and quizzes are available upon request.<p>http://schematical.com/
======
mleaconsulting
Schematical is an opensource Framework for building Facebook Applications. It
comes fully equipped with a contest that you can set up on your Facebook Page
and customize just like a Wordpress install. Please let me know if you would
like to contribute. Other app types such as virtual gifts, polls, and quizzes
are available upon request.

